# Autonomous boats set to sail on the amstel river, amsterdam



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

*In a collaboration with researchers at the massachusetts institute of technology (MIT), the amsterdam institute for advanced metropolitan solutions (AMS institute) has started the world's first major research program on autonomous floating vessels in metropolitan areas.* 'roboat' will be conducted by researchers from MIT, delft university of technology (TUD) and wageningen university and research (WUR). the five-year program has a budget of €25 million and is set in amsterdam.

http://www.designboom.com/technology/autonomous-boats-roboat-amsterdam-09-21-2016/

*while the first prototypes of self-driving cars are taking to the road, amsterdam ushers in a new chapter in the international push for autonomous vehicles.* _'roboat' is the world's first large-scale research that explores and tests the rich set of possibilities for autonomous systems on water. 'imagine a fleet of autonomous boats for the transportation of goods and people,'_ *says carlo ratti, professor at MIT and principal investigator in the roboat-program*, _'but also think of dynamic and temporary floating infrastructure like on-demand bridges and stages, that can be assembled or disassembled in a matter of hours.'_
_
http://www.designboom.com/technology/autonomous-boats-roboat-amsterdam-09-21-2016/_









http://www.designboom.com/technology/autonomous-boats-roboat-amsterdam-09-21-2016/








autonomous boats can be used for the transportation of goods and people alike​


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Agenda 21


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Pirates will love it.


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

Future and present autonomous operations of Planes, Trains, Automobiles and now............Boats. Bravo!


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Agenda 21


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

byrdman said:


>


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

byrdman said:


> Future and present autonomous operations of Planes, Trains, Automobiles and now............Boats. Bravo!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Allegro Acura said:


> *In a collaboration with researchers at the massachusetts institute of technology (MIT), the amsterdam institute for advanced metropolitan solutions (AMS institute) has started the world's first major research program on autonomous floating vessels in metropolitan areas.* 'roboat' will be conducted by researchers from MIT, delft university of technology (TUD) and wageningen university and research (WUR). the five-year program has a budget of €25 million and is set in amsterdam.
> 
> http://www.designboom.com/technology/autonomous-boats-roboat-amsterdam-09-21-2016/
> 
> ...


BIG BROTHER GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A.
BOSTON DYNAMICS/ M.I.T. approves of elimination of human jobs & elimination of humans in order to satisfy Agenda 21 goals for U.N. WORLD GOVT. thank you GLOBALISTS !


----------



## Cole Hann (Aug 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> BIG BROTHER GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A.
> BOSTON DYNAMICS/ M.I.T. approves of elimination of human jobs & elimination of humans in order to satisfy Agenda 21 goals for U.N. WORLD GOVT. thank you GLOBALISTS !


Got a complaint? Write ur congressman. Start by mentioning the campaign contributions he recvs from The driverless and robotic R&D conglomerates and that you don't like it‼


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Depopulation control . No running away. You will be part of the syteom if not you will die


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

High profits from anything without a human


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------

